# Getting Paint from cracks, crevices and corners



## MG2012 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I am working on a piece I bought at a yard sale. It was painted white, then green, then blue so it had a a lot of layers of paint.

I got most of it off with some citristrip but can't seem to get to the corners and little nooks of the piece with the stripper or the sandpaper. 

Any advice on getting that stuff out of there? I would like to stain the piece but don't want the paint to show through in those spots (if it would even)

thanks!


----------



## MG2012 (Mar 13, 2012)

here is a picture, I have tried taking paint thinner with a brass brush and even a small scraper to no avail


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Paint is always a problem to remove. It tends to come off one layer at a time. When you stripped your piece was the temperature cool? Most strippers don't work very good below 70 degrees. The only way you are going to get the rest of it off is with the stripper. You just have to be patient with it and wait until it's ready to come off before you scrape it and rinse it. It will also help if you have a power washer that the pressure is not too high to rinse it. 

When you go to putting on the finish if there is a spot you missed you can mix some oil based paint the color of the wood and touch it up with a little brush. Then continue to finish over it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

The easy steps to try would be to use an MC (methylene chloride) stripper on the tough parts. Let it do it's thing. It's very toxic, so follow the directions on the can.

Ordinary paint thinner (mineral spirits) will likely not remove old paint. You could try lacquer thinner, or acetone. Both of those are very toxic to inhale, so if you use either of them do it in a ventilated area (as well as the stripper), and it would be wise to use a two cartridge respirator.

You could use one of those detail brass brushes that look like a toothbrush. For tight areas you may want to use a small chisel (bevel up).











 







.


----------



## MG2012 (Mar 13, 2012)

Steve Neul- the temperatures were above 70 when I was stripping it. Thanks for those tips, I will try it out.

cabinetman- I am sort of limited to the balcony of my apartment but will look into those products. I am already using the two cartridge respirator (can't be too safe) and before I posted I tried out my brass brush, looks just like the one you posted. It didn't seem to be doing much though.

that chizel idea is a good one I will try that out, thanks!

Thanks for you advice guys, now I gotta find me a 0-low VOC stain


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Heat gun and scraper cut to fit the groove.


----------



## larrynj (Jan 27, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Heat gun and scraper cut to fit the groove.


+1 and dental tools/picks work on the fine grooves.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

A utility knife blade (no knife handle, just the blade) used *sideways* makes for an excellent scraper for small areas and corners. While I'm not recommending anyone do the following without wrapping or taping one up, I have used blades in all manner of angles, as the blade is cut steel and therefore really sharp on the unsharpened portions. The top, the forty-five opposing the edge (my go-to angle), etc. I even use the blade in a backwards motion to get paint out of grain, put the tip if the blade in the clogged grain and sort-of "pop" the paint out (with or without handle). 

Think about how the blade is made and all the terrific angles it has to utilize. A marvelous tool. 

Please-PLEASE be careful and smart. It's a RAZOR!


----------

